# shocking discovery of the warlord titan



## Void dragon (May 25, 2008)

:shok:This is what is discovert as a old bionicle fan:blush:

there are bionicle parts in this warlord:



























shocing brrrr :laugh:


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Well there's the proff, the machine spirit is a Bionicle


----------



## Gakmesideways (Aug 16, 2008)

Or Bionicles are the Void Dragon?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

heh that is neat


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

how awesome would it be to find a titan made entirely out of boinicle parts?


----------



## UltiLink (Sep 4, 2008)

im gonna build a titan out of all my lego now.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

I definitely want to see a K-nex warlord now


----------



## Void dragon (May 25, 2008)

I was serious i meen that it is funny that there are bionicle parts in the warlord it proves that you can use every thing in your scratch built models.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Hehe, time to use all those bionicle parts...probly not enough for a warlord >_<


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Can you imagine the price tag on a bionical warlord titan..... sheesh.


----------

